# Variable speed electric motor drive



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Does anybody out there have expertise on speed drives? I'm trying to get a used Fincor 6400 to run a 15hp 480V 3ph motor. We only need a constant speed out of the motor, but will need to vary it as we see fit. The freq drive that we have has a damaged user interface screen, and if we can't find a replacment screen we will probably have to get a complete different drive.

I'm feeling like a babe in the woods on this deal, any light on the subject would be very helpful.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I do, the newer ones are really east to set up, most come with a program to put on your laptop, then you just download the configuration on your drive. My irrigation setup is run with a hitachi drive, it is configured to hold whatever pressure I set. They really do save a heap of power when running lower loads.

Personally, I'd recommend Siemens, Danfoss or Hitachi.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have several I installed around the farm, one controls the take away auger for the grain dryer, as the dryer speeds up or slows down the controller adjusts to keep the same load on the takeaway auger, no jams if its too slow or breaking hot corn up if it's too fast.

Sweeps in the bins can't keep up with the truck loading auger so I made up a controller with two pigtails, unplug the transfer auger from the bin, plug the controller into the bin, the auger into the controller then can slow the transfer auger down, also great for when done you can push a button on the VFD and run the auger backwards to completely clean it out.

I took the 1725 rpm motor off my lathe and replaced it with a 3 phase 1 hp 3450 rpm motor and control the speed of that with a VFD.

Building a new wood boiler atm, will be forced air draft and the fan will be controlled by a pid controller sending a signal to a VFD so in theory only as much air will be supplied as the load warrants.

I've been buying the Lenze brand, seems like a solid unit and when you call tech support they actually speak english as their first language.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenze-AC-AF-VFD-Variable-Frequency-Inverter-Speed-Drive-Motor-Control-Controller-/350699716674?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a7550042


----------

